# Eurotunnel Folkestone "borne": have you used it ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I know that there are waste water disposal facilities in the waiting area of the Folkestone Eurotunnel terminus but is fresh water available too ? If so, is it via token/coin or tap ?

G


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Last time I looked I couldn't see a tap. Odd really?
Why not email eurotunnel they are usually very responsive.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Brian...I did e-mail them late last year:

_..... can you tell me whether the fresh water tap and waste water/sewage disposal point in the departures area of the terminus at Folkstone, is available for use by motorhomes prior to boarding the Shuttle ? _

I had heard there was a "borne"- services unspecified- there but thought it might be for coaches only. We always intend to look at it properly but usually get a crossing that means we don't go anywhere near that parking.

I got this reply back:

_We can confirm that there is a waste water point in our car park, the area is accessible to Campervan/Motorhome customers and it is situated near the Coach car park.
_

Unfortunately it doesn't confirm that there is fresh water - the only bit we want !

I'll write to them again.

Thanks

G


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi 
I will be interested to hear their response.
Last time I looked at the area in question was over a year ago as like you I normally dont have time to do much there before boarding a train.
The area is in the top corner of the coach park and there was at that time a specific ( signed)dump point for caravans/motorhomes for toilet waste only and as I said I could not see a tap.
Nearby is where the coaches empty their toilet waste which is into a gully that the coaches park over( very unsavoury!). I guess there must be a tap there somewhere as they also have to fill their on board water tanks.
I do recall on here someone saying that they just emptied their grey waste into this gully,so it could be worth asking eurotunnel if this is allowed rather than risk an officious coach driver having a go.

Icidently I have looked around more than once at Coquelles to see if there are similar facilities given the number of coaches and motorhomes they carry but could not find anything.To me that would be of more use having driven across France and often overnighted at Cite de Europe.
It is surprising that Eurotunnel dont get one up on the ferry companies by installing proper borne facilities as this would be a definite plus point when choosing who to travel with.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Water*

I used it to empty our grey and lack last year, I know I could not get any water but there was a high pressure hose in a cabinet next to the dain, I could not get it working.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thank you both.

We normally fill up at the farm where we leave the van but, in cold weather, the water is turned off in the yard we use. Previous winter trips have been via an overnight at a UK campsite before travelling or via Portsmouth and a first night on a French or Spanish aire. This time we're travelling late from Folkestone and so will be at home the night before. We will overnight at Cite de Europe as usual...if we can get water ! I don't think, from your posts, that this will happen at Folkestone but I will e-mail to confirm that and let you know.

I agree absolutely about the desirability of a service point at either Coquelle or some way to get to the Folkestone one - if full facility- without having to cross the motorway after returning from France. We'd like to be able to empty everything before driving home but it is a bit of a trek to do so as things are. I'll put that to the powers-that-be at Eurotunnel land. A corner of their car park in Folkestone set aside for overnighting motorhomers might well be a clincher for many as well.

G


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Today, with Eurotunnel's apologies for lateness, a reply to my query of 25th March asking specifically about * fresh water* at the service point.

_ We can confirm that a service point is available on the UK Terminal.
_

This doesn't get us any foradder.

We have now found an alternative source of water to use before we travel but, if anyone is hanging around waiting for a train at the terminal, I'd be grateful if they would check the service point for fresh water there.

G


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

We're using the tunnel on the 17th, if I get there early enough I'll have a wander around.


----------

